# It's TulsaJeff's Birthday!!



## meowey (Nov 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday Jeff!

Thanks for providing this forum for us!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## larry maddock (Nov 24, 2006)

hello hello big boss jeff,

happy birthday!!

good on ya mate..


----------



## vulcan75001 (Nov 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday Jeff..
Hope you have a great day..

Richard


----------



## joed617 (Nov 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday Jeff and thanks for the great sight you created! Hope you get what you deserve on this special day hmmm well maybe not what you deserve perhaps better than you deserve:) 

Joe


----------



## Dutch (Nov 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Jeff!! Enjoy your special day.


----------



## smokemack (Nov 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday Jeff! Hope today and the upcoming holidays are great for you and yours. Thanks for the forum!!


----------



## ultramag (Nov 24, 2006)

Happy B-day Jeff. Hope you have a wonderful day with many returns!!!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Nov 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday Jeff,

Hope your special day is a wonderful one.  Thanks for the great site and all you do for us :!:


----------



## dionysus (Nov 24, 2006)

Happy B'Day Jeff. Hope you have a wonderful day, you deserve it ....


----------



## illini (Nov 24, 2006)

I know one thing, you're not as old as me!
So Happy Happy Happy young-un


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Today is your special day...HAPPY BIRTHDAY and many more.


----------



## lawnman (Nov 25, 2006)

Happy B-Day


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 25, 2006)

Thank you to everyone for the many well wishes on my birthday... you guys (and gals) are the greatest! :P


----------



## q3131a (Nov 29, 2006)

Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## monty (Nov 29, 2006)

Belated best wishes from me also, Jeff! 

Been on the "Merry-Go-Round" lately and need to jump off to catch up to the important stuff.

Speaking of important stuff....Great avatar! That pic tells it all!

Cheers!


----------



## buzzard (Dec 6, 2006)

i guess i am quite late but..... i still chimed in.  

ditto


----------



## dacdots (Dec 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Big Guy,sorry I didnt catch it when it came around,deer season,work,etc. you know.Id like to thank you for your tireless effort on this site.Ive learned more here than from anything else and been provided with hours of entertainment.Salute,David


----------

